# Cartier Chrono Reflex



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi folks

Does any one out there have a copy of the instructions for the Cartier Tank Francaise Chrono Reflex perpetual calendar. Or does someone know how to set this watch up.

I spoke to Cartier service in London, and they wouldnt even talk me through the procedure. They said I had to send it in for a service

this one

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.ewristwatch.net/09/cartiertf2303.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.ewristwatch.net/frame/hot.html&usg=__3MUcs1n6oVBUy-ZupptQz4sERWU=&h=309&w=240&sz=52&hl=en&start=6&tbnid=sa7ogSQDsjDOHM:&tbnh=117&tbnw=91&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dcartier%2Bchrono%2Breflex%26gbv%3D2%26hl%3Den

Thanks in advance


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

Guys can onyone help, am getting really p;''*d off with the watch now


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

All i can find is this thread mate.

I did see that blowers have one for sale with the box and papers so maybe if you give them a call they might be able to help?


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

i can't help myself,sorry,but if it's the same watch there's one for sale here(bay of fleas)

330360927013

maybe a nicely worded message might get you a copy of the inst's?


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

just another thought.would it be worth sending an email to cartier head office(paris?).

there are plenty of contact details on their website.


----------



## Zeigermeister (Oct 19, 2009)

Setting of Cartier Chronoreflex Movement

Initialization of Chronoreflex Movement

Before embarking on any of the initialisation functions you must be familiar with the functions of the dial and the seconds-hand. These make for essential reading and provide a reference point for the different modes.

It follows from this that the initialization process must always be carried out when the watch is fitted with a dial and in its case. The established order for the initialization process is as follows: Year, Month, Date, Time.

To start the initialization mode proceed as follows

â€¢	Pull the crown into position 2

â€¢	Adjust the hands until they display a full hour (e.g. 03:00, 04:00 etc.) with the minute hand positioned at 12:00 on the dial

â€¢	First of all press P2 three times, then P1 three times

Initialization of the Year

Once you have completed the procedure of accessing the initialization mode you automatically find yourself in the first phase of reading the year setting.

â€¢	Function of the Dial

The dial is divided into 4/4

Each Â¼ (numerals 3,6,9,12,) represents a specific year

Leap years are identified by the numeral 12

â€¢	Seconds Hand

Displays the year recorded in the memory

Example for the year 2003 the hand will postion itself on the numeral 9 on the dial

â€¢	Pusher 2

This pusher functions as a corrector

Each press advances the seconds hand advances Â¼ turn

In this way you can select the desired year

â€¢	Pusher 1

A single press on this enables you to commit a year setting to the memory and to proceed directly to the next phase.

Initialization of the Month

â€¢	Function of the Dial

The 12 hours represent the 12 months of the year

â€¢	Seconds Hand

The seconds hand will position itself on the month setting recorded in the memory

Example: Hand positioned over number 6 on the dial = the month of June

â€¢	Pusher 2

This functions as a corrector

Each press advances the seconds hand 1 hour (1/12) on the dial enabling you to select the desired month

â€¢	Pusher 1

A single press on this enables you to commit the month setting to the memory and to proceed directly to the next phase.

Initialization of the Date

â€¢	Function of the Dial

To read off the date the minute circle of the dial is used

The first 31 minutes represent the days of the month

â€¢	Seconds Hand

Positioning the seconds hand over one of these minutes (1-31) shows the date recorded in the memory at that point in time

Example: If hand stops on the 4th minute = 4th of the month

â€¢	Pusher 2

This functions as a corrector

Each press advances the seconds hand 1 step (1 minute on the dial) on the dial enabling you to select the desired date. After the 31st day the hand returns automatically to 1 (1st Minute) and you can restart the cycle.

â€¢	Pusher 1

A single press on this enables you to commit the date setting to the memory and to proceed directly to the next phase.

Note

The date indicated by the direct drive seconds hand is the one displayed on the calendar rather that the current date. The latter setting is adjusted in a different process

Initialization of the Time

â€¢	Function of the Dial

To read off the date the minute circle of the dial is used

The first 23 minutes (starting with 12 oâ€™clock) represent the 24 hours in a day

Midnight(â€œ0â€) is represented by the numeral 12 on the dial

â€¢	Seconds Hand

The seconds hand should indicate the time at which we adjusted the watch at the start of the initialisation process. This indicates the importance of adjusting the minute hand precisely on the 12 oâ€™clock setting on the dial

â€¢	Pusher 2

This functions as a corrector

Each press advances the hand 1 step (1 minute on the dial) enabling you to gain access to the time setting function

After the 23rd hour the hand returns to 12 oâ€™clock on the dial representing midnight â€œ0â€

â€¢	Pusher 1

A single press on this enables you to commit the date setting to the memory and completes the entire initialization cycle.

Calendar Correction

â€¢	To correct the date shown on the calendar all you have to do is to advance the hour hand and minute hand using the correction bias on the time zone or hour setting function the calendar setting will the change accordingly.

â€¢	While the watch case is open you gain access to the correction screw in the electronic movement.

â€¢	Turn this screw in the direction indicated by the arrow.

â€¢	Every notch of movement represents an advance of one day on the calendar. However to make a correction which also involves a change of month you have to perform an initialisation of the movement.

Warning

Do not make any corrections between 22:00 & 02:00

Correction of any Misalignment of the Chronograph Hands

Procedure for accessing the â€œcorrection modeâ€

â€¢	Pull the crown into position 1

â€¢	Maintain the pressure on Pusher 2 (Bottom Pusher) and press Pusher 1 (Top Pusher) 3 times in rapid succession

â€¢	Then P2 enables us to alter the setting of the chronograph hand

â€¢	Every press on this component causes the chronograph hand to advance one step

â€¢	To put the time forward rapidly press and hold down this Pusher

â€¢	To stop chronograph hand correction mode press P1. You then move to the correction mode for hands on the hour and minute counters

â€¢	Press P2 again each push advances the aforementioned counter hands one step at a time

â€¢	Maintaining pressure on the pusher causes the hands to advance rapidly

â€¢	To end this correction process press P1 again

â€¢ Push the crown back into position 01

Important

It is advisable to perform these systematically each time the hands are fitted


----------



## Omegamaniac (Jan 21, 2009)

Zeigermeister said:


> Setting of Cartier Chronoreflex Movement
> 
> Initialization of Chronoreflex Movement
> 
> ...


Thank you very very much for your reply.

I have manage to set the watch correctly now, no more headache

I am going to print this off and keep it somewhere safe

Thanks again


----------



## toglia (May 21, 2016)

to Omegamania might have some information about how to dessambling and assambling The Cartier 212P

Thank in advance


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

couple of first posts, hope you guys stick around for future conversations and help

deano


----------

